# Zander zubereitung ?!!



## Mr_Oakheart (21. August 2012)

Ich hab da einige Zander in der Truhe, mit Haut und Schuppen.
Würde den fisch natürlich dann noch entschuppen.

Ich dacht mir ich Frag mal hier was ich feines aus mein Zander machen könnte.
Wollte den jetzt nicht einfach salzen / Pfeffern und mit Paniermehl inne Pfanne hauen.

Habt ihr ein Leckeres einfaches Rezept für mich ? 
P.s.: Hab mich schon durch andere Threads gelesen, leider bin ich nicht auf den geschmack gekommen, nix bei für mich.


----------



## astra-g-16v (21. August 2012)

*AW: Zander zubereitung ?!!*

150 gGouda 
  80 gButter 
  3 Eßl.Semmelbrösel 
  2Eßl.Tomatenmark
  1 Zwiebel hacken
  Salz, Pfeffer 
  Alles mischen und in den Zander füllen.

  Zander schräg einschneiden von außen salzen und pfeffern.
auf backblech legen etwas knochenschinken drauf damit er nicht austrocknet und den geschmack an Zander weiter gibt nach halber garzeit vorsichtig drehen und nochmal den schinken drauf damit von beiden seiten gleich schmeckt.


bei 180°C umluft ca 1 Stunde müsste er fertig sein je nach grösse.


----------



## kaipiranja (21. August 2012)

*AW: Zander zubereitung ?!!*

Zander im Speckmantel:


Zanderfilet (mit oder ohne Haut) mit Schinkenspeck (Backon etc.) ummanteln und wie gewohnt von beiden Seiten in Butterschmalz oder ausgelassener Butter anbraten.

Einfach aber lecker!


Kai


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (21. August 2012)

*AW: Zander zubereitung ?!!*

wie immer eine Geschmacksache, aber für mich ein Rätsel, wie man so einen wunderbaren Fisch mit anderen Lebensmitteln daran hindert, seinen eigenen, zarten Geschmack zu entfalten. Ich meine damit Semmelmehl, überhaupt Mehl, Tomatenmark, Speck und so schmecken doch so intensiv, dass man vom Zander nicht mehr sehr viel mit bekommen kann.
Bei Forellen, Lachs oder auch Hecht kann ich mir das schon  eher vorstellen.
Selbst gefangene, ausgeblutete Zander schuppe ich, nehme sie aus und schneide Filets herunter natürlich mit der Haut. Dann kommen diese Filets in Frischhaltefolie für min. 10h in den Kühlschrank, damit sich das Fleisch entspannt. Vor der Zubereitung sollten die Filets mindestens 2 Stunden bei Zimmertemperatur liegen; nun werden sie trocken getupft und mit wenig Salz und wenn überhaupt mit wenig weissem Pfeffer gewürzt; keine Zitrone und kein Knoblauch; jetzt kommen die Filets in die kalte beschichtete Pfanne!!! mit der Hautseite nach unten. Als Hilfsmittel nehme ich etwas geläuterte Butter (Butter läßt man schmelzen ohne sie zu bräunen und trennt danach die Molke (unten) von der eigentlichen Butter - schmeckt besser als Butterschmalz) nun gibt man Gas bis die Haut etwas Farbe nimmt, dreht die Filets um und schaltet die Platte wieder aus, wobei die Pfanne noch kurz auf der heissen Platte verbleiben kann. Je nach Dicke der Filets mus man das Durchziehen gestalten. Man sollte nicht zu viele Filets gleichzeitig in der Pfanne haben und die Temperatur auch nicht so lange einwirken lassen, dass Eiweiß (weisse Punkte) aus dem Filet tritt. Wenn sich die Muskelschichten gerade so trennen lassen, das Filet jedoch gar ist, hat man es geschafft und kann geniesen. Wenn man dann noch eine Beilage wie Reis und ein Getränkt wie einen Silvaner dazu reicht, kann man sich einen Stern anheften.
man sollte es auch mal so probieren
Schwefi


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Zander zubereitung ?!!*

Dem Schwedenfischer kann ich mich nur anschließen. Wenn einem der Zander so gelingt, dann hat man was echt feines. #6

@ TE
sieh beim nächsten Mal zu, dass Du Deine Fische vorm Einfrieren entschuppst. Ich finde es ist eine fürchterliche Matscherei, wenn man es nach dem Auftauen macht.
Auch halte ich das Portionieren in Carbonaden oder Filets vor dem Einfieren für sinvoller. 
Ich friere quasi "küchenfertig" ein. Dadurch habe ich keine Sauerei mehr am Zubereitungstag. Dauert halt beim Saubermachen des Fisches ein klein wenig mehr - aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. August 2012)

*AW: Zander zubereitung ?!!*

Hab da noch ein Rezept... Die einzigste Art wie ich Süßwasserfisch (Zander und Barsch) genieße.

_Zanderfilet auf Crispy Kartoffelscheiben mit Tomatensalsa auf Raukebett..._

Die Salsa wird zu je 50% aus frischen und sonnengetrockneten Tomaten  (gerne aus dem Glas) hergestellt. Hierzu die Tomaten fein wurfeln, dazu  frischen Knoblauch, Charlotten, Meersalz, gem. Pfeffer, Olivenöl, Essig,  Zucker, alles verrühren und durchziehen lassen.

Die Kartoffel roh in ganz dünne Scheiben raspeln (Gurkenhobel!!) und in viel Öl knusprig braten. Nur einmal wenden, das muß reichen...
Nach Geschmack nach dem braten würzen (Salz, Pfeffer, Kümmel) und im Ofen warm stellen.

                                             Gleichzeitig

die Filets in Streifen schneiden, in heißem ÖL auf der Hautseite knusprig braten;


Den Raukesalat putzen, auf dem Teller anrichten, mit Meersalz, frisch gemahlenen Pfeffer, Olivenöl und Balsamico abschmecken, in die Mitte die Kartoffel anrichten und rumherum die Filetstücke legen.

Fertig ist ein lecker Fischgericht das man gut mit den Fingern genießen kann:vik:


----------



## derporto (24. August 2012)

*AW: Zander zubereitung ?!!*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> wie immer eine Geschmacksache, aber für mich ein Rätsel, wie man so einen wunderbaren Fisch mit anderen Lebensmitteln daran hindert, seinen eigenen, zarten Geschmack zu entfalten. Ich meine damit Semmelmehl, überhaupt Mehl, Tomatenmark, Speck und so schmecken doch so intensiv, dass man vom Zander nicht mehr sehr viel mit bekommen kann.
> Bei Forellen, Lachs oder auch Hecht kann ich mir das schon eher vorstellen.
> Selbst gefangene, ausgeblutete Zander schuppe ich, nehme sie aus und schneide Filets herunter natürlich mit der Haut. Dann kommen diese Filets in Frischhaltefolie für min. 10h in den Kühlschrank, damit sich das Fleisch entspannt. Vor der Zubereitung sollten die Filets mindestens 2 Stunden bei Zimmertemperatur liegen; nun werden sie trocken getupft und mit wenig Salz und wenn überhaupt mit wenig weissem Pfeffer gewürzt; keine Zitrone und kein Knoblauch; jetzt kommen die Filets in die kalte beschichtete Pfanne!!! mit der Hautseite nach unten. Als Hilfsmittel nehme ich etwas geläuterte Butter (Butter läßt man schmelzen ohne sie zu bräunen und trennt danach die Molke (unten) von der eigentlichen Butter - schmeckt besser als Butterschmalz) nun gibt man Gas bis die Haut etwas Farbe nimmt, dreht die Filets um und schaltet die Platte wieder aus, wobei die Pfanne noch kurz auf der heissen Platte verbleiben kann. Je nach Dicke der Filets mus man das Durchziehen gestalten. Man sollte nicht zu viele Filets gleichzeitig in der Pfanne haben und die Temperatur auch nicht so lange einwirken lassen, dass Eiweiß (weisse Punkte) aus dem Filet tritt. Wenn sich die Muskelschichten gerade so trennen lassen, das Filet jedoch gar ist, hat man es geschafft und kann geniesen. Wenn man dann noch eine Beilage wie Reis und ein Getränkt wie einen Silvaner dazu reicht, kann man sich einen Stern anheften.
> man sollte es auch mal so probieren
> Schwefi


 
hört sich gut an. es erschließt sich mir nur nicht, warum du die filets in die kalte pfanne tust. 

ich präferiere da die filets einfach auf der hautseits erst eine minute scharf, dann bei mittlerer hitze einige minuten weiterzugaren, sodass die haut kross ist und der fisch noch glasig. habe ich so gelernt, schmeckt. die hautseite dabei leicht zu mehlieren wenn man vorhat sie mitzuessen kann dabei durchaus nicht schaden.

wenn du dazu tatsächlich eine beilage wie reis (und nicht etwa das filet pur mit etwas buntem salat) isst, wird das eine recht trockene angelegenheit, wenn du nicht zumindest eine kleine jus ziehst. dafür das filet wenn gut aus der pfanne nehmen, etwas weißwein im bratfond reduzieren lassen und ggf. noch eine angedrückte knoblauchzehe und nach belieben kräuter wie thymian, estragon und/oder rosmarin beim reduziervorgang mit in die pfanne geben. wenn die gewünschte konsistenz erreicht ist, die knoblauchzehe aus dem fond nehmen und servieren.

mahlzeit.


----------



## Windelwilli (24. August 2012)

*AW: Zander zubereitung ?!!*

Ich kann mit diesem Fisch "glasig" braten nichts anfangen.
Wenn ich rohen Fisch will, dann ess ich Sushi.|bigeyes
Doppelt tot gebraten darf der natürlich auch nicht sein, aber die Filets sollten für mich schon durchgebraten sein.

Ist für mich genau so eine neumodische Erscheinung wie
"Spargel bissfest". Der muss weich sein!:q

Das einzige was bei mir "halbroh" auf den Teller kommt, ist ein schönes Stück tote Kuh.:k

Aber jeder wie er will, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
Sonst wär's auch langweilig......:vik:

Gruß, Andreas|wavey:


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (24. August 2012)

*AW: Zander zubereitung ?!!*

Hallo @derporto,
wie ich eingangs erwähnte "eine Geschmacksache"
In die kalte Pfanne werden die Filets gelegt, umdie haut nicht an den Rändern bevorzugt zu bräunen. Das passiert nämlich dann, wenn sich der Fisch vor Hitze hohl biegt. Man kann natürlich auch mit einer Palette von oben drauf drücken.
Salat reiche ich natürlich auch mit dazu, aber nicht auf dem gleichen Teller, weil angewärmt, sondern in einer Extraschale. Die verwendete Läuterbutter wir mit serviert, damit es nicht staubt beim Essen.
Mehl, Kräuter und Knoblauch tu ich dem Zander nicht an, sonst könnte ich ja auch Pangasius oder eingeweichte Küchentücher nehmen. Nur um es klar zu stellen. Wenn ich das so mache, bedeutet das nicht, dass es ein Fehler wäre, wenn Du das anders machst. Ich habe mich im Laufe der Jahrzehnte eben in diese Kochrichtung entwickelt - meine Gäste schätzen das.(Kochen lebt von der Vielfältigkeit)
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. August 2012)

*AW: Zander zubereitung ?!!*

Zander Bakonyer Art.
Auch sehr lecker )) Am Besten mal googlen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## derporto (25. August 2012)

*AW: Zander zubereitung ?!!*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> Hallo @derporto,
> wie ich eingangs erwähnte "eine Geschmacksache"
> In die kalte Pfanne werden die Filets gelegt, umdie haut nicht an den Rändern bevorzugt zu bräunen. Das passiert nämlich dann, wenn sich der Fisch vor Hitze hohl biegt. Man kann natürlich auch mit einer Palette von oben drauf drücken.
> Salat reiche ich natürlich auch mit dazu, aber nicht auf dem gleichen Teller, weil angewärmt, sondern in einer Extraschale. Die verwendete Läuterbutter wir mit serviert, damit es nicht staubt beim Essen.
> ...


 
im grunde sind wir da auf einer seite. das biegen der filets beim braten auf der hautseite lässt sich übrigens gut dadurch verhindern, dass man die haut vorher leicht einschneidet.

kräuter, knoblauch etc. würde ich auch niemals direkt zum zander mit in die pfanne geben. die sind wie erwähnt fürs sößchen gedacht. denn wenn schon reis, dann muss es es auch was schlotzig sein. da gehört eine soße für mich dazu. 

anders sieht es aus, wenn ich rosmarinkartoffeln oder kartoffelspalten dazu mache. da reicht mir dann ein kleiner dipp oder einfach der salat dazu, mit etwas dressing angemacht.

so what, du hast sicher damit recht, dass man einen zander, der von haus aus ein sehr feines aroma hat im grundsatz nicht durch intensive würzung verfälschen sollte.


----------



## derporto (25. August 2012)

*AW: Zander zubereitung ?!!*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich kann mit diesem Fisch "glasig" braten nichts anfangen.
> Wenn ich rohen Fisch will, dann ess ich Sushi.|bigeyes
> Doppelt tot gebraten darf der natürlich auch nicht sein, aber die Filets sollten für mich schon durchgebraten sein.
> 
> ...


 
danmn darf ich dir zur läuterung mal ein schönes dorschfilet in alufolie mit zitronenscheiben, einer zerdrückten knoblauchzehe, zwei zweigen rosmarin und etwas olivenöl bei 80 grad im ofen gegart, empfehlen. das hat mit sushi beileibe nichts zu tun. du wirst den fisch zarter einfach nicht hinbekommen.

aber auch ich bin gelegentlich ein fan davon, eine schöne flunder zu mehlieren, in butter oder butterschmalz auszubraten und schön kross mit kartoffelsalat zu verspeisen. je nach laune.


----------



## kaipiranja (25. August 2012)

*AW: Zander zubereitung ?!!*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> wie immer eine Geschmacksache, aber für mich ein Rätsel, wie man so einen wunderbaren Fisch mit anderen Lebensmitteln daran hindert, seinen eigenen, zarten Geschmack zu entfalten. Ich meine damit Semmelmehl, überhaupt Mehl, Tomatenmark, Speck und so schmecken doch so intensiv, dass man vom Zander nicht mehr sehr viel mit bekommen kann.
> Bei Forellen, Lachs oder auch Hecht kann ich mir das schon  eher vorstellen.



...so halte ich es eigentlich auch, der TE fragt aber nach Rezepten. Es ist Geschmackssache - wie schon erwähnt...ich z.B. kann es mir bei Forelle und Lachs nicht vorstellen weil eben diese Fische einen hohen Fettgehalt/Geschmacksträger haben. Es kommt sicherlich darauf an wie oft Zander in der Pfanne liegt...

Kai


----------



## Aurikus (25. August 2012)

*AW: Zander zubereitung ?!!*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Hab da noch ein Rezept... Die einzigste Art wie ich Süßwasserfisch (Zander und Barsch) genieße.
> 
> _Zanderfilet auf Crispy Kartoffelscheiben mit Tomatensalsa auf Raukebett..._
> 
> ...



Da kommt der Koch in Dir durch!!!
Klingt einfach nur "Monstermäßig" lecker!!!!! 
Muss ich mal machen, oder mich von Dir bekochen lassen, wenn ich es mal zu Euch schaffe!! ;-)


----------



## silviomopp (27. August 2012)

*AW: Zander zubereitung ?!!*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Da kommt der Koch in Dir durch!!!
> Klingt einfach nur "Monstermäßig" lecker!!!!!
> Muss ich mal machen, oder mich von Dir bekochen lassen, wenn ich es mal zu Euch schaffe!! ;-)




Erstmal Zander fangen !!!! :m


----------



## Aurikus (27. August 2012)

*AW: Zander zubereitung ?!!*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Erstmal Zander fangen !!!! :m



Das ist doch die leichteste Übung!!!


----------

